# Is there an easy way to define laterality?



## brittlisa (Apr 7, 2010)

I am trying to distinguish which body parts have no laterality vs those that do, and would require -50 modifiers, specifically in radiology. How would I find this information?

Thank you!


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey ,

I don't think so it's matter. Be'coz for eg. every object or part of body has left & right sides, So it's better to look on CPT guidlines & notes given in mannual. Sometimes they mentioned about not use modifier 50 with this code.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Apr 7, 2010)

brittlisa said:


> I am trying to distinguish which body parts have no laterality vs those that do, and would require -50 modifiers, specifically in radiology. How would I find this information?
> 
> Thank you!



The Medicare Database identifies procedures that are subject to bilateral logic.  If you need more information on where to find that info, just send me an email at the email address listed below.  Thanks.


----------

